# Converting RAW to DNG...how do I stop this?



## PuppyDogMom (Mar 15, 2015)

Somehow, I managed to set Lr to convert RAW files automatically on import to DNG. Is there a way to undo this option so that RAW files don't also become DNG files? I really don't want DNG files, which of course begs the question, why did I set that option to begin with? I have no idea how I did that.:crazy:


----------



## mbeast40 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi. Very top of the import dialogue. Move, copy, copy as dog, etc.
It (the import dialog) will remember the last setting so set it on your next import and you should be good to go.
Happy importing!
Michael


----------



## mbeast40 (Mar 15, 2015)

Copy as dng that would be! Darn spell check! Lol


----------



## clee01l (Mar 15, 2015)

When you import files into LR you have several options.
"Copy as DNG" will convert the original file and Copy the converted file to the Destination folder.
"Copy "  will Copy the original file to the Destination folder.
"Move"   will Move the original file to the Destination folder from a location on a permanently attached Hard Drive.
"Add" will Add the original file already located on the Hard Drive and leave it where it resides.

"Copy" is the default option and the one that you want to use. If you are using an import preset, It may be making the choice to "Copy As DNG"
It should be noted that IF LR imported the DNG file you can not (easily) replace that file with the original RAW file format.


----------



## PuppyDogMom (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, thank you guys. I feel so stupid! That was sure easy.


----------

